# roller pigeons



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

who here has rollers?
what family do you guys fly?


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

i raise rollers and i have a couple different strains.....
i have 3-4 pairs of jaconettes, a couple pairs of pensoms, 1 pair of plona, and 2 pairs of smiths


----------

